# SGTP: Shoot April 8 (this Saturday)



## Jake Allen (Apr 4, 2017)

Ya'll come on down. Saturday, April 8.
We will get started by 8 am, and shoot all day if you want.

Demostration by Dan Spier on how to heat treat a selfbow.
"Hey, guys at this month's shoot, I will be demonstrating how to heat treat your selfbow. The topics covered will be: how to take bends and twists out of your bow, how to put reflex and recurve into your bow, and how to make a snaky bow out of a straight bow. I will use forms, clamps, and a heat gun to show you how to do this. Should be fun. See you there.
Dan Spier"

What is it?

SGTP, aka South Georgia Traditional Archery

A group of Traditional Archers, Flint Knappers, Primitive Skills Folks, Bow Makers, Cooks, Hunters, Gatherers and just plain Good Folks.

If you want to make a self bow, come on down for personal instruction, encouragement and help. Bring a stave if you have one.
Arrow making advice, shooting advice, good place for that.
How to break a rock? Flint knapping going on too.
Some of the best folks there are.

This month there will be a demo making bow string/string maker's was. Made from a mixture of beeswax and other ingredients. Take home a cake of it for free.

The shoot is held in the woods of the beautiful Poole Plantation in Ellaville, Ga.

There will be have 20 targets or more, set in a challenging, but fun course and trail. HatchetDan in charge.

Fees are right for the fun.

$5 for members
$10.00 for non members
Shoot all day at that price. 
First time visitors shoot for FREE!

We'll have a lunch available for a $5.00 donation.

Y'all join us if you can. We look forward to it.

154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, Ga. 31806
229.938.0269 (text or call)
404.960.9115 (text or call)


----------



## dpoole (Apr 6, 2017)

Have some fresh hickory staves that need to be made into bows


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 6, 2017)

dpoole said:


> Have some fresh hickory staves that need to be made into bows



For the sake of the person doing all drawin' and scratchin' on them afore mentioned sticks, by "fresh" I'm hoping you really meant dried and seasoned.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 9, 2017)

Was a good day at the Poole Plantation. 
Dan Spier put on an excellent how to demonstration, and as an added bonus, Lowell showed his bow making skills.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 9, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> Was a good day at the Poole Plantation.
> Dan Spier put on an excellent how to demonstration, and as an added bonus, Lowell showed his bow making skills.



Last count Lowell BROKE FOUR BOWS AND A SANDER


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 9, 2017)

dpoole said:


> Last count Lowell BROKE FOUR BOWS AND A SANDER



Now that's just showing off...plain and simple.


----------



## RPM (Apr 9, 2017)

Missed you yesterday, Donnie.  Too bad you had to work.  We had a good time in spite of it though.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Apr 9, 2017)

Shucks! I hate I missed it!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 10, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> Now that's just showing off...plain and simple.



The Terminator.

It was a great day at SGTP. Allot of bow making, shooting, knapping, fun and friendship.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 10, 2017)

Jake Allen said:


> The Terminator.



Yeah, bad part is...he'll be back.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 10, 2017)

Now that takes talent.


----------

